# Survival knife for the Amazon



## irishredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

I am heading to San Lorenzo Bolivia to do a missionary trip in remote areas. We are giving out radios to villages so they can listen to a Christian radio station just started there. There are just a few of us going. Leaving 26th December for 10 days, most of which we will be on the Amazon river during the day and setting up camp on the banks at night. 

Supplies will be limited so will be living off what we can find and as the hunter & fisherman in the group I feel its going to be me responsible for catching & cooking food.

Just looking on some advice on a really good knife, I'm not going to spend a ton on a diamond tipped machete but I'm willing to spend up to $130 if needs be.

Any advice on good all round survival knives around that price? I'll need a fixed blade with a serrated edge and something that won't break if I thump it with logs.

Please no 'best knife is one you have with you' and 'best knife is a cell phone'

I'm trying to plan well for this trip so everyone stays fed & watered as things could get dangerous pretty quickly down there...I just hope I don't encounter too many spear chuckers


----------



## germag (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, if you PM Raliegh Tabor (screen name sharpeblades) you may be able to get him to build you one of his camp knives. You won't get any better quality, but I'm not sure if you can make it fit your budget. However, for a store-bought knife, I'd recommend a Gerber #22-01629. Very, very good quality for the price, about $80-85. Very versatile. To see a pic and description, this link is to an Ebay listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LMF-II-INFANTRY-KNIFE-BLACK-TACTICAL-FIXED-BLADE-w-NYL-SHEATH-GERBER-22-01629-/320941852585?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab9a007a9

I have one and I've been well pleased with it. It should hold up to anything you put it through in the Amazon.


----------



## irishredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the help so far and thanks germag for that info. I just sent him a PM so I'll see what he can do/recommends.


----------



## germag (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's a link to one of sharpeblades offerings in the survival knife arena.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=698988


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2012)

For the myriad of uses you will need it for, and if I were going where you are going there is only one choice in my mind and that's a Gurkha.

http://gurkhas-kukris.com/


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2012)

If I was in your place, a small camp ax and a 3 and 1/2 inch fixed blade knife would do just about anything I would need. It`s gonna be hard to find a knife that will fill the needs you are lookin` for.


----------



## germag (Jul 24, 2012)

BTW...whatever you do, I would NOT choose a folder for my only knife. A folder would be good to have along for an extra knife or for small work, but you need a full-sized fixed blade for a primary or only knife....another idea fr a second knife would be to get sharpeblades to make you a neck knife while he's at it.


----------



## germag (Jul 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> If I was in your place, a small camp ax and a 3 and 1/2 inch fixed blade knife would do just about anything I would need. It`s gonna be hard to find a knife that will fill the needs you are lookin` for.



Yes,sir... a camp axe is something that you wouldn't regret bringing. Bring a fine cut file to sharpen the axe, but don't let it get near your knives.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jul 25, 2012)

There are several great knife makers on the forum. I would get with one of those guys, and you will get a much better quality knife.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 25, 2012)

germag said:


> Here's a link to one of sharpeblades offerings in the survival knife arena.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=698988



I have one of those in a Tanto style blade.  That is a GOOD knife.


----------



## irishredneck (Jul 25, 2012)

I plan on bring a camp axe providing the airline lets me take it. Has anyone any experience with the Tom Brown Tracker? They seem to be getting rave reviews.
I plan on a fixed blade germag, I duno how many times folders have collapsed on my hand and cut my fingers!
I contacted sharpblades but he is backed up with orders right now.


----------



## germag (Jul 25, 2012)

That doesn't surprise me much. RT is a busy man....his knives are in demand.


----------



## wooddog (Jul 25, 2012)

Razor blade just posted a few large camp knives the other day. I think one of them looks close to a tom brown tracker without the teeth on the back. Posted in the hobbies and crafts under Just finished a few knives up. Send him a pm , he may still have it. He usually keeps some built in stock. Dont know what he wants for it , but he is comparable to some others on here.Anthony


----------



## germag (Jul 25, 2012)

wooddog said:


> Razor blade just posted a few large camp knives the other day. I think one of them looks close to a tom brown tracker without the teeth on the back. Posted in the hobbies and crafts under Just finished a few knives up. Send him a pm , he may still have it. He usually keeps some built in stock. Dont know what he wants for it , but he is comparable to some others on here.Anthony



Scott makes a heck of a knife too.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you sir.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 25, 2012)

Just out of curiousity, you have verified with the TSA that you can, even in checked luggage, fly with such a knife?

Verified with the host country that they will allow you to enter the country with the knife. 

Spending time in a South American jail is not a pleasant prospect.

How many people are going with you on this forced weight loss trip?


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 25, 2012)

Aside from your knife, you may be able to get by with some of the multi tool type knives. BIL does mission trips and takes a few extra and hands them out as gifts. Local customs vary, but you may be able to give them out in appreciation of things locals may give or do for you and the crew.

Just an idea for ya. And if not multi tools, some other things could serve well.

Have a good trip.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 25, 2012)

georgia_home said:


> Aside from your knife, you may be able to get by with some of the multi tool type knives. BIL does mission trips and takes a few extra and hands them out as gifts. Local customs vary, but you may be able to give them out in appreciation of things locals may give or do for you and the crew.
> 
> Just an idea for ya. And if not multi tools, some other things could serve well.
> 
> Have a good trip.





Doing this would be a great suggestion.


----------



## irishredneck (Jul 26, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Just out of curiousity, you have verified with the TSA that you can, even in checked luggage, fly with such a knife?
> 
> Verified with the host country that they will allow you to enter the country with the knife.
> 
> ...



Jeez are you trying to deliberately bring me down? 


Of course I've checked and you are allowed a knife in checked luggage, what would be the point in buying a knife if I'm not allowed to bring it? I haven't checked about an axe yet.

Can't be worse than a Burmese jail. Got locked up for 3 days in Burma in 2010. But thats another story. And this trip isn't anything like that one.


----------



## irishredneck (Jul 26, 2012)

georgia_home said:


> Aside from your knife, you may be able to get by with some of the multi tool type knives. BIL does mission trips and takes a few extra and hands them out as gifts. Local customs vary, but you may be able to give them out in appreciation of things locals may give or do for you and the crew.
> 
> Just an idea for ya. And if not multi tools, some other things could serve well.
> 
> Have a good trip.



Sounds like a great idea! 

Who do I need to contact about this?


----------



## irishredneck (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the help so far.

I would love the Mel Parry knife but its a but more than I want to spend. Got a few others on my mind: Ka Bar D2 and Scorpion Knives Overt Pathfinder or Interceptor.

There are so many choices out there...


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 26, 2012)

irishredneck said:


> Jeez are you trying to deliberately bring me down?
> 
> <font color=white> No, trying to keep you out of jail. </font>
> 
> ...



So you are a known trouble maker.  You're on a list somewhere...........


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Jul 27, 2012)

*Amazon*

A few points:

1. Go to www.bushcraftusa.com  You will get more info on the type of knife you are looking for.

2. A little off topic...  I am unsure of your background, so don't take this the wrong way, but, do not rely on your skills as a hunter/fisherman to supply food for your group...  Many a man has starved in the Amazon.  Hire a guide and at least carry enough rations with several additional days to allow for a safe trip.  I am not an expert, however, I have read several books on this subject.  Most recently read "The River of Doubt".  It is about Teddy Roosevelt's excursion in the Amazon basin.  He almost died on the trip and it is ultimately what killed him a few years later.  Even with resident experts in the group, the entire team almost starved to death.

3. Hire a trustworthy guide.


Be safe and God bless!

Mr. Fishunt


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jul 28, 2012)

As as lready stated nothing beat's one of these local knife makers, but with limited time and budget as well as the region your headed to, I suggest you taking either a Becker BK9 or BK7. The BK9 sheath is a heavy cordura with a kydex liner, lashing holes and has a pouch on the side that can hold a magnesium bar/flint as well as a small sharpening stone and/or a multi tool.


----------



## pck823 (Aug 21, 2012)

This is never more than an arms reach from me when its just me and mother nature. 
http://www.eseeknives.com/junglas_machete.htm
I think I paid around 130-140 at one of the local Eastman Gun Shows.  Good luck!


----------



## Pavy (Aug 23, 2012)

I really like some of the Ontario (NY) Knife Co knives and bayonets...have a few of each and they are pretty great...the M9 Army bayonet does not have the serated edge, but the Marine bayonet does. Around $100 each.

http://www.ontario-knife-store.com/490-m9-bayonet-and-scabbard-od/

http://www.ontario-knife-store.com/okc3s-marine-bayonet/

This one is a survival "package" and also has the partial serrated edge...still around $100:

http://www.ontario-knife-store.com/asek-survival-knife-system-fg-uc/


----------



## robinh (Aug 24, 2012)

I have got one of the Esee's ,very tough knife.


----------



## McBeeVee (Aug 26, 2012)

I can't recommend you a specific knife because I've never been to the Amazon but I thought I would throw this in.

ESEE makes well designed, well built knives. The company is based in Alabama with the knives being made in Idaho. They have the best warranty in the industry, bar none.

http://www.eseeknives.com/index2.htm

Also be aware that the owners of ESEE are also the owners of Randall's Adventure and Training, which hosts survival training classes both in the U.S. and in South America. 

http://www.jungletraining.com/index2.htm

They teach survival to civilians as well as police and military groups.

If you want to know what would be a good knife (or machete, etc) to take to the jungle, why not ask folks that have experience using them to survive in the jungle. Here is  their forum where the owners as well as some of the other instructors post. They are really nice, helpful folks who would rather you use the best tool and don't push their knives on everyone.

http://jungletraining.com/forums/forum.php


----------



## ssmith (Oct 15, 2012)

*Excited for  you*

Spent two years in Suriname S America back in the early 70s with a mission group. They located  a "stone age" tribe that had never seen a white or black man- used stone axes-spent some time in jungle with the indians-caiman hunting from a dug out at night-catching pirana. Most of my time spend in capital Parimaribo.- Buying supplies for indians and missionaries in the jungle. MAF pilots flew supplies in and sick people out. Indians were Wayana and Trio. Be praying for a safe and successful trip. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## irishredneck (Oct 23, 2012)

^ Thank you sir


----------

